# Just as good as a Clarisonic for $1.99!



## MizzTropical (Nov 14, 2009)

So I picked this brush up a month ago and OMG it has really improved my skin! It's so eventoned, soft, and best of all it has my pores cleared out and almost shrunk to nothing! I can't wait to see what another month of using it does for my face
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Bath Secrets - Bath Serets Facial Cleansing Brush

The only difference is you have to brush on your own, it's not battery operated but I honestly can't imagine how a clarisonic could improve my skin anymore then this has!


----------



## ashk36 (Nov 15, 2009)

Heck yeah, I love those brushes. I usually use one for about a month and then buy a new one. Be sure not to leave it in the shower, it'll get that nasty mildew right on the base of the hairs. I need to stop by Sally's and get a new one, I haven't used mine in months.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll have to get one of these to try next time I'm at Sally's... anything that promises smallers pores, I'll try!  LOL.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## aziajs (Nov 16, 2009)

I completely agree!  I have this brush too.  I bought it about 2 weeks ago.  It's great.  My skin has cleared up (along with the fact that I gave up foundation) and it feels softer and smoother.  I was wondering when I should replace it.  I guess it will last for a couple of months and then it will need to be replaced.  As the poster above mentioned, don't store it in the shower or in the bathroom for that matter.  I keep mine in my bedroom.  I leave it out, uncapped, so that it can completely dry in between uses.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 17, 2009)

wow! i shall have to have a look out for something similar in the uk


----------



## ashk36 (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_wow! i shall have to have a look out for something similar in the uk_

 
You can use a small baby hair brush with soft hairs. I've used one before and it'll do the trick!


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 20, 2009)

I just picked one of these up from Sally's... thanks for the heads up!  The bristles are very soft!  I have used it twice already and my skin already feels smoother and cleaner
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One question though, how are you guys using this?  I have been putting my facewash on my face like normal and then when I get a lather, I scrub lightly in small circles with the brush.


----------



## ashk36 (Nov 20, 2009)

I use it with my African Black Soap, I just rub the soap on the brush and then go to town on my face. Yes, ABS is pretty harsh, but I don't think anything makes my face feel cleaner than using it with this brush.


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_I use it with my African Black Soap, I just rub the soap on the brush and then go to town on my face. Yes, ABS is pretty harsh, but I don't think anything makes my face feel cleaner than using it with this brush._

 
Funny you should mention ABS... I was just reading about that.  Where can you buy it?  Stores?


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 20, 2009)

I use mine in circular motions allover my face and neck with my reg. Clean and Clear Shine control wash, the same way u did, just get a lather and then brush. The bristles are in the same circular pattern as the Clarisonic, I swear it's such a ripoff to drop $200 for one.


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 20, 2009)

^ No kidding!  I have been thinking about getting a Clarisonic since it gets so much hype, but this brush is awesome!  Thanks again for mentioning it


----------



## bebs (Nov 21, 2009)

.. maybe since I have the clarisonic I'll be a bit bias about it, however I have tried both and really.. I like the clarisonic a lot more, because I feel helped my skin more.


----------



## ashk36 (Nov 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Funny you should mention ABS... I was just reading about that.  Where can you buy it?  Stores?_

 
I ordered a huge block of it from Coastal Scents back in April I think and still have a good amount left. But I just read a review on their website from someone who ordered it recently and said that the amount she got with her most recent order was much less than a previous order, and she paid more. I do like the Coastal Scents' ABS, but I think once I run out I may look for some more elsewhere. I don't know of any retail stores that sell it, so the internet is the way to go.


----------



## jazmatazz (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks! I'll have to check it out at Sally's.

I've been using the Sephora brand complexion brush found here: 
Sephora: Sephora Brand Face Complexion Brush: Skincare Tools

and have noticed my skin is smoother and cleaner! This one is 5 dollars. I call it my poor woman's Clarisonic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 23, 2009)

are you girls using this brush daily? i want to try it out. never realized there might be a cheap aternative to clairsonic.


----------



## Nicala (Nov 23, 2009)

I must pick this up next time I go to Sally's!


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_are you girls using this brush daily? i want to try it out. never realized there might be a cheap aternative to clairsonic._

 

I've been using mine once a day since I got it... the bristles are very soft so it's not irritating at all.  For $1.99 you can't really lose


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, thanks for posting about this, I'll definitely be picking one up next time I'm at Sally's


----------



## YuzuBunny (Dec 11, 2009)

What is the bristles of the brush made of? Nylon?

I'm sorry, but I just don't see how it can be like a Clarisonic. But if it gives you same end results, that is great!


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't know what it is made out of, but it honestly works so nice on my skin. I've never used any other product that actually shrunk my pores(which was always my biggest skin prob). I'm just trying to say if you can't afford the Clarisonic, then try this brush, it's $1.99 so you won't be losing much if you don't like it lol. It might not work as good for everyone but it does for me.


----------



## renaissancegirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I used that brush on my face for several months - it worked well and I liked it.  And then I got the Clarisonic Mia for Christmas.

The bristles feel different and I personally cannot mimic the motion of the Clarisonic with the facial brush.  I have been using it for a week but my skin already feels much smoother. Plus I feel like I get a better clean as toner swabs are coming off clean (I have since eliminated using a toner from my skin care routine).

Don't get me wrong - I loved the facial brush and it's great for people who don't want to splurge on a Clarisonic. But I can't go back.


----------



## dietcokeg (Jan 2, 2010)

have to try this! thanks for sharing!


----------



## jennifer. (Jan 2, 2010)

i picked up a couple of these yesterday and after taking my makeup off for the night, i used this brush with my usual foaming cleanser & i could see the cleanser on the brush tinted a little with my foundation!  so it's obvious it's cleaning a little deeper than had i not used anything at all.  i'm definitely not in a position to buy a clarisonic yet but i think this might be good enough to hold me over until then!


----------



## jackieheartsyou (Jan 28, 2010)

aww man I bought mine for 2.99  oh well still cheaper than clarisonic!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll check my bed, bath, and beyond at once!


----------



## blurpleberry (Feb 1, 2010)

i've tried like this mini face brush from the body shop (that was way too rough on my face) and this other clarisonic imitator that ended up being too soft.. so i finally just bought the clarisonic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but if this sally's one works for you, then lucky you for saving like 193 bucks!


----------

